# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  lisa12 i urojme Gezuar Ditelindjen

## Linda5

*lisa 12 te uroj u befsh edhe 100 vjeç : )

Te uroj Shnet,Lumturi,Harmoni ne Familje ...dhe sa me shum pare ,e sa me pak ondrra me gogola ; ) ....LOL*




*
Shpresoj qe kjo e fundit do te pelqej me teper si dhurat*  : D

----------


## alem_de

Urime per ditlindjen Lisa 12; Urojme shendet e Lumturi,Suksese dhe u befsh 100 Vjec.

----------


## Izadora

Gezuar ditelindjen , u befsh 100....  vjec , mbaresi dhe fat ne familje. 

Zu Deinem Geburtstag wünsche ich Dir soviel Glück,
wie der Regen Tropfen hat,
soviel Liebe wie die Sonne Strahlen hat
und soviel Freude,
wie der Himmel Sterne hat.

----------


## tetovarja87

Pershendetje Lisa12....
Urrime edhe nje here....
I gezofsh edhe 100 Pranvera...

*Nga thellesia e zemeres,te uroj shume fate,
gjithmon qofsh e lumtur dhe rehat,
gezimi te percjellte kudo ne jete,
me ato gjera qe i do vertet....*


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY....*

----------


## martini1984

Gjithe te bukurat e kesaj jete te uroj.
Shendet,restin e ka thene tetovarja,Iza,Linda,
lg

----------


## RockStar

Lisa 12 te uroj ti besh 100 vjet te lumtura.

----------


## alem_de

Gezuar Rockstar,me fat e lumturi Viti i RI.

----------


## Albela

*dhe sa vjet te duash vet 
Te mbushura me miresi dhe te jesh e realizuar
Ne cdo drejtim qofsh e lumtur*

----------


## toni007

gezuar edhe 100 tjera liza

----------


## lisa12

> *lisa 12 te uroj u befsh edhe 100 vjeç : )
> 
> Te uroj Shnet,Lumturi,Harmoni ne Familje ...dhe sa me shum pare ,e sa me pak ondrra me gogola ; ) ....LOL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Shpresoj qe kjo e fundit do te pelqej me teper si dhurat*  : D


faleminderit linda5 po ku e gjete mi derq se dyqonet jan myll apo e nxorre nga kela hahahaaaaaa

----------


## lisa12

> *lisa 12 te uroj u befsh edhe 100 vjeç : )
> 
> Te uroj Shnet,Lumturi,Harmoni ne Familje ...dhe sa me shum pare ,e sa me pak ondrra me gogola ; ) ....LOL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Shpresoj qe kjo e fundit do te pelqej me teper si dhurat*  : D


faleminderit linda5 po ku e gjete mi derq se dyqonet jan myll apo e nxorre nga kela hahahaaaaaa

----------


## lisa12

> Pershendetje Lisa12....
> Urrime edhe nje here....
> I gezofsh edhe 100 Pranvera...
> 
> *Nga thellesia e zemeres,te uroj shume fate,
> gjithmon qofsh e lumtur dhe rehat,
> gezimi te percjellte kudo ne jete,
> me ato gjera qe i do vertet....*
> 
> ...



Faleminderit per keto urime te bukura tetovare

----------


## Nete

Lisa12 paske ditelindjen ,Urime edhe shum tjera ,shendet ,lumturi bukuri ,dashuri qdo te mira ne jet pra,pran atyre qe i do dhe te duan.

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

gezuar ditlindjen dhe mbare ishallah ky vit..pac fat paqe harmoni dhe icik lek se duhen :buzeqeshje:  ne jeten tende...per ty kjo ora :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje: ...te perqafoj e te puc nga larg se jam semur;-)

----------


## stern

*

Edhe 100 Zemra
Gjith te mirat e kesaj jete
Shendet,jeten e gjate dhe vetem gezime pac
Qofsh gjithmon e lumtur mein schatz
*

----------


## busavata

lisa12
urime 2X
per ditlindje edhe vitin e ri 2010
te deshiroj qdo te mirë ne jetë
e i festofsh edhe 100 tjera

----------


## Milkway

Lisa Urime Ditlindja ....u befsh 100 vjeqe 

paq fat dhe lumturi ne jete ... te prift e mbara ne qdo aspekt te jetes 

Gezuar

----------


## bindi

urime liza paç fat lumturi dhe gjithe te mirat ne jete+100 vjet te tjera...

----------


## saura

Urime u befsh 100 ,fat e lumturi paç.

----------


## [Perla]

Gezuar Ditelindjen  :buzeqeshje:

----------

